# Visa



## ronster (May 7, 2012)

How many different types of visa's are there for families to enter Oz with??


----------



## Paradise (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi ronster

This link has all the options: its government website, so is safe.

http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/family/family-visas-all.htm

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ausstart National (Aug 22, 2012)

You have not provided a lot of information, so the reply will be quite general. 
However, generally, for an entire family (or a large chunk of one) to migrate, you would need either family already living in Australia as a permanent resident, or citizen,
or 
have a family member apply for a skilled working or business visa, and have that person add their family members to their application.

Chris Evans
Registered Migration Agent


----------

